# qualcuno mi consiglia un buon video editing?

## Kudruk

sono poco esperto di linux perchè sinceramente non ho molto tempo di smanettarci...

qualcuno mi consiglia un buon programma per video editing visto che vorrei fare un cortometraggio senza dover usare programmi sotto sistemi operativi che poi magari crashano?

ho dato un'occhiata sul web ed ho scaricato cinelerra..se qualcuno di voi ha idee o svolte o suggerimenti.....

grazie mille

----------

## Geps

Cinellera che io sappia è "famoso" per crashare. Lo fa ogni tanto, ma da quel che ho letto su una rivista i programmatori hanno fatto in modo che prima di morire il programma salvi il suo stato in modo da permetterti di continuare a lavorare una volta riaperto.

Nella rivista consigliavano kino per l'acquisizione del filmato, e cinellera per l'editing.

La mia esperienza si ferma qui, a voi studio.

----------

## tolipth

Per un editing di base (cut,past )trovo ottimo per i divx avidemux, si puo' usare anche per gli mpg, ma IMHO non li gestisce bene. Non ho provato le ultime versioni.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho sentito parlare abbastanza bene di kino ma non saprei di persona se buono.

----------

## Ginko

 *Kudruk wrote:*   

> sono poco esperto di linux perchè sinceramente non ho molto tempo di smanettarci...

 

Allora il consiglio e' di non usare linux per video editing... 

scusa ma e' che le due cose (poco tempo + linux video editing) proprio non vanno d'accordo  :Smile: 

Ad ogni modo, Kino e' un editor visuale con comandi simili a vi, e' buono per fare montaggi ma non fornisce effetti. 

Cinelerra e' un software completo per il video editing/rendering su Linux, la sua complessita' lo rende pero' inadatto all'uso domestico come cita lo stesso sito : " Cinelerra is not for consumer use. If ease of use, simplicity, and convenience, or stylishness are your thing, you should use Virtualdub, Kino, MJPEG tools or MainActor instead.

MainActor sembra essere l'alternativa piu' promettente. Non la conosco personalmente ma a giudicare dalle feature e dagli screenshots promette molto bene.

My .02$

--Gianluca

----------

## knefas

A favore di cinelerra c'e' #cinelerra su freenode, dove gli sviluppatori (o qualcuno del genere) assitono abbastanza prontamente (o almeno, cosi' hanno fatto con me).

A svantaggio c'e' che crasha, che la nuova versione non compila e altre cosucce... buona fortuna...  :Neutral: 

edit: la penultima versione non compila. L'ultima compila, ma a me non parte nemeno. Ci smanettero' un po'...

----------

## n3m0

Di video editing sono ignorante...che dite, puo' servire questo?

http://cinepaint.sourceforge.net/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Di video editing sono ignorante...che dite, puo' servire questo?

 

Sembrerebbe gimp.

----------

## [hammerfall]

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sembrerebbe gimp.

 

Da quel che mi sembra di ricordare, hai ragione solo che lavora sui filmati come gimp lavora sulle immagini, permettendo effetti di post produzione tipo migliorare la qualita' dei video. Cio' modificando i colori etc oppure  rimuovendo parte delle scene come i fili che servono per far sembrare che la gente voli  (tipo minority report con i poliziotti dotati di jet pack).

salumi a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> Da quel che mi sembra di ricordare, hai ragione solo che lavora sui filmati

 

Interessante cosi' se uno e' abituato con gimp passare a questa applicazione dovrebbe essere facilitato.

----------

## [hammerfall]

vero, anche se non so bene quale sia la sua reale potenza, sia perche' il tipo di lavoro che fa e' abbastanza "particolare" sia perche' tutte le produzioni che l'hanno usato ovviamente hanno sviluppato i loro plugin proprietari, che penso proprio non vengano distribuiti..

anche se.. 

 *Quote:*   

> CinePaint is in use at many studios. Rhythm & Hues maintains its own internal version, still called Film Gimp, and periodically sends their source code to us.

 

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Di video editing sono ignorante...che dite, puo' servire questo? 
> 
> Sembrerebbe gimp.

 

Il progetto originariamente si chiamava Film-GIMP.

Lo hanno usato pure per Harry Potter.

Io l'ho consciuto così un annetto fa.

Pero' non mi ci sono mai interessato, visto che non e' il mio campo  :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

purtroppo l'editing video per uso consumer credo sia una delle grosse mancanze di Linux... 

personalmente credo che (in ordine di difficoltà / proffesionalità crescente) iMovie, Final Cut Express, Final Cut Pro, abbinati a (rispettivamente) iDVD o DVD Studio Pro, siano I tools da usare per fare editing  :Smile: 

----------

## Diggs

Cinepaint?

----------

## khazad-dum

kdenlive

http://www.orson.it/~roberto/khazad-nlive.png

ciau

----------

